# My other Hobby Turned Buisness



## brern621

When I am not crocheting, I love baking and cooking. I got into cake sculpting/decorating by teaching myself. I started out doing just for family and friends. I now get orders from different people. No advertising just word of mouth. I try to make everything on the cakes edible if at all possible. Here are a few of my pictures. If you would like to see more you can follow me on facebook: Mimi's Cake Cottage/Brenda Shackelford


----------



## Bunyip

Unbelievably Wonderful!


----------



## KroSha

AMAZING ! !


----------



## bane

These are very good, you are talented. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## crispie

WOW


----------



## determined_to-knit

Magnificent work! You are quite talented! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## joyce from Indiana

Gorgeous cakes. I took a cake decorating class so I appreciate how much work went into those cakes. I'm sure that everyone loved them.


----------



## bonniebb

WOW!!!!


----------



## Ima Knitwit

They are beautiful and look yummy


----------



## Daisybel

You are so talented, those are beautiful!


----------



## Soprano Knitter

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gundi2

wow,incredible.


----------



## bwtyer

Absolutely wonderful cakes! I bet you do a booming business!


----------



## Damama

Wow! your cakes are so beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cynthia Turner

Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## laurelarts

Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Lynn

WOW Absolutely beautiful work, bet everyone you bake for is thrilled xx


----------



## cathie02664

Lovely work.


----------



## bluenavy67

Beautiful work!


----------



## Valjean

Wow wow,amazing work,very talented lady,thank you for sharing your other hobby..


----------



## msmarie1

These cakes are so Amazing, The Teapot & cups , I wouldn't
even want to cut into they are too Beautiful, Good work!!
msmarie1


----------



## KatStabe

Was showing your pictures to DH. 1st comment was "Wow". 2nd comment, after seeing teapot and cups..." puts a new meaning to cupcakes".


----------



## littlebaba

What a great gift, you did a beautiful job


----------



## redquilter

How beautiful! Ace of Cakes, move over!


----------



## run4fittness

you are very talented!


----------



## brern621

Thanks to all of you for the comments. I just got a order for a fast & furious cake with a moving car (for my nephew) and 2 minion cakes. Wish me luck.
Brenda


----------



## Sticksandstrings

Awesome and yummy!


----------



## kaixixang

I like the majority white colored Fondant cakes.


----------



## mama879

Who would want to eat them. They are very pretty I love the Anniversary cake. You are a true artist.


----------



## Alto53

They're lovely, you must have a lot of fun creating them!!


----------



## Sarla

Beautiful . A work of art .
Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Wiggling

This is beautiful. I took the Walton cake classes a while back. I might take the other class, too .


----------



## Phaedra96

You do a lovely job! Quite talented and wish you all the best in this. I have seen many cakes that cannot come close to matching this from "professionals" who really ought to be ashamed of themselves!!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Beautiful, well done


----------



## krankymax

All you need now is a shop and call yourself "the cake boss". lol You do an excellent job.


----------



## rose haft

Awesome, there's good money in decorating cakes .


----------



## tweeter

they are beautiful


----------



## brern621

My grandson is the one that gave me the name Mimi's Cake Cottage for my facebook page. But I am no where near as good as cake boss. I love to watch him though.
Brenda


----------



## jeannietta

You are truly an artiste! Fabulous!!!


----------



## boots

Very impressive. You're very talented.


----------



## gapeach31781

beautiful!


----------



## Charlotte80

Your cakes are wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeannie2009

I love them all. The roses on the wedding cake actually sparkle.


----------



## gloriam

You are SO talented. Fantastic cakes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Beautiful and creative work!


----------



## lori2637

Beautiful


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! Those are incredible!


----------



## ramram0003

They are all so extraordinarily gorgeous!!!! Great work. My oldest daughter has started to do this. I love the marshmallow fondant. I hate the other kind that is like chewing unflavored gum. Even the sweetness of the cake doesn't help it. 

Again, beautiful art!!


----------



## Dollychris

Absolutely gorgeous work and to think you are self taught! can I ask if you have a favourite method for Buttercream as I have yet to find one that isn't too sweet and sickly. I would very much appreciate you fave recipe if you have one or if any other KP ers have one please share with me. X


----------



## tikva

You are talented . Love the cups with the pot


----------



## Jean Marie

Hi Brern621,
You do some nice work! My Mom and Dad and I used to take cake decorating classes and then we used to make cakes for peoples birthdays but you can do a better job than I ever did.
Jean Marie


----------



## crafterwantabe

Wow you do an amazing job!!!!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA

Your work is beautiful !!! People have no ideal how much work it takes to decorate a cake. I did it for twenty five years. People would call and need a cake for the next day, or call and want the same size cake that I made them last time. I kept a journal for just that reason. In one years time I did 214 cakes. I had to give up cake decorating it was too hard on my hands, it was either give up cakes or knitting, and that was not going to happen!!!


----------



## sheilaeite

Wow, wow, wow!!! 

Mama


----------



## Limey287

Beautiful


----------



## DarleneD

These are beautiful and too nice to eat.


----------



## altogirl

These are beautiful, I love the teapot. I wouldn't have the heart to cut into them!


----------



## MrsO

Wow! You do amazing work.


----------



## Cassews

I wasn't hungry for cake till I read this post ..YOU do lovely work .. So glad it has turned out a profit for you !!


----------



## brern621

I use : 1 cup unsalted butter (softened)
1 cup Crisco Shortening
2 lbs Confectioners Sugar
1 tsp clear vanilla flavoring
1/4 to 1/2 cup milk
Cream Shortening & butter together. Add vanilla. Add confectioner's sugar 1-2 cups at a time. Add milk as needed
mixing until buttercream is smooth and creamy. 

I also do a white chocolate Buttercream that is excellent to make flowers and other decorations with. It is stiff enough to hold its shape without adding more sugar to make it stiffer.


----------



## brern621

I also hated the other fondant. I have had great response making my marshmallow fondant and people really love to eat it. I also make chocolate modeling clay to make some decorations.
Brenda


----------



## aljellie

beautiful cakes


----------



## raindancer

They are all so unique and beautiful! Sure wish you lived closer to me........then again, that might not be a really good idea  Thanks for sharing the photos with us!


----------



## brern621

Some more pictures of cakes.


----------



## debch

Beautiful cakes!


----------



## yona

I am so impressed... absolutely gorgeous. I wish you lots of good luck in your new business.


----------



## Wiggling

Thanks, I will try it.


----------



## Shautzie

Gorgeous cakes. I took a cake decorating class and flunked.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

WOW!! They look great!!


----------



## rujam

They are out of this world. Well done.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Great Job on your cakes, they look amazing. Also, thanks for the recipes .


----------



## msmarie1

Shautzie I also took a cake decorating class, but I never knew if I past or flunked !!! 
because.....
I put the layer cake on a tray and put it on the back seat, then on my way to class had
to make a " short-stop" and tray ,cake and all landed on the
back floor of the car !! I never made it to the Class that night!
also I never went back!! LOL msmarie1


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

bonniebb said:


> WOW!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blawler

Amazing!! You are soooo talented. Thanks for sharing your creativity.


----------



## bigalbigal3

you are so talented--beautiful work


----------

